# Bee Stalking...



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

I was stalking a bee in my yard the other day with a camera, and then met a few more ladies today at the park. Thought I'd share the pictures... 


The first two were in my yard.

















This one is from the park......

I especially love the clear shot of the wings in this one.









And finally, one of my favorites today... This zippy little creature was all over the place, so I only got one decent picture. Can anyone tell me if this is actually a honey bee, or is it some other kind of native bee?


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a photo with a fly there  One of them is not a bee....

Good photos. It's always nice to see some ladies....


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

Really? A _fly_?

I'm so disappointed....

oh, and thank you!


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

The first 2 are honeybbes on white dutch clover. 3rd looks like a fly. 4th is unknown to me.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

3rd and 4th are both flies, only two wings.


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

ah, ok! I didn't realize bees had 2 sets of wings. Try as I may, I can't seem to spot the 2nd set, which I realize now is supposed to be quite small. I also didn't know there were SO MANY different flies that mimic bees! wow.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

sentientsoil said:


> ah, ok! I didn't realize bees had 2 sets of wings. Try as I may, I can't seem to spot the 2nd set, which I realize now is supposed to be quite small. I also didn't know there were SO MANY different flies that mimic bees! wow.


Neither did I. Thanks you encyclopedias of bee info. Who needs a bug book when Beesource has the wealth of info I need.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

There are also many native bees out there waiting to have their pictures taken. And just like keeping bees, you can really spend a lot time trying to get pictures of bees


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I think I spy a second wing on the lower side of the 3rd "bee ?" .


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

but the last "bee" is the one that really confuses me. I can't seem to find it online. I'll have to look harder for it when I get off work this afternoon.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, the third picture is a hover fly, syrphid fly.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrphid_fly

The last picture...it is hard to tell, I think it is a bee from the head shape and the antennae, if it had more than 1 set of wings, then it looks like a hornfaced bee (also the underside of the butt looks lighter colored). http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/solitary_bees/Hornface.htm


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

I really think that the fourth photo is a solitary bee (and yes, I think I can see two pairs of wings in the photo). Take a look at the hair on the low abdomen, it's the equivalent of the polen basket for some species of solitary bees.

Could it be that bee in the photo below?


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Leafcutter Bee


----------

